# Best Buy or Apple store?



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Where do you think the best chance is to buy an ipad at 5 PM today?  My Best Buy and Apple are in the same mall, at opposite ends, and I am not sure where to start out that has the best chance to get one and hopefully the least wait.  That's IF I decide to go.  I'm still trying to restrain myself, but not having all that great success.
Paula ny


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I haven't heard anything on best buy stock numbers. Personally, I'd go to the Apple store. They are likely to have the most stock. Best Buy didn't get many of the wifi models and were sold out when I checked and my Apple store still have them in stock a few days later.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, I have two Best Buys and an Apple store all within a mile or so of each other. I'm going to try the Apple store first tho


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

apple store.  i always perfer buying apple products at an apple store.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> apple store. i always perfer buying apple products at an apple store.


Same here.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried best buy because I had a gift card....they were out by 5:20pm

Tried apple and they only had the 64gig 3G .....$900 dollars later......

There's one born every minute!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I tried best buy because I had a gift card....they were out by 5:20pm
> 
> Tried apple and they only had the 64gig 3G .....$900 dollars later......
> 
> There's one born every minute!


I went with the 64gig 3G after much thought (and I think most people here know I tend to *obsess* just a bit while I am deciding) because it was just 100 more to double the memory and I figure I would rather have too much memory than not enough so I bet you will be glad you got it 

so are you having fun with it already


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

rho said:


> I went with the 64gig 3G after much thought (and I think most people here know I tend to *obsess* just a bit while I am deciding) because it was just 100 more to double the memory and I figure I would rather have too much memory than not enough so I bet you will be glad you got it
> 
> so are you having fun with it already


I wanted to go for the 64 until I remembered that sales tax in LA is 9.75%. Ouch! So I settled for the 32, but since I still have over half the memory left after transferring all my movies, podcasts, music and books--i'm happy


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I was saving gift cards for this purchase, so I went to Best Buy.  They were supposed to have 10 3G iPads at 5 p.m. last Friday.  I got on the list for one of the 10, but now -- 8 days later -- my Best Buy still doesn't have the shipment!  (Other Best Buys got their iPads, but not the BB nearest me.  They're blaming Apple...)  Now I'm hoping for good news on Monday, but I really wanted it before the weekend so I'd have time to play with it.

Soooo frustrating!  I'm just here looking for sympathy!  LOL!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My deepest sympathies BK.  In solidarity, we'll all put ours up and not play with them until you get yours.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> My deepest sympathies BK. In solidarity, we'll all put ours up and not play with them until you get yours.


Oh my goodness, I would never ask for *THAT* much sympathy! (Besides, I'm counting on y'all to teach me the ropes when I finally get mine!)

Bonnie


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Good because we couldn't do it anyway!    I hope it comes soon!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh BK that sucks. Fingers crossed for you for Monday.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

hope you get what you needed


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I tried all my area stores today and nothing was available. My mom decided she'd like an iPad for Mother's Day so I gave up and ordered one online. My siblings and I decided to go in together and get it for her.


----------

